# 2001 7.3 diesel,o/d light blinking!!!



## *DoubleThreat* (Nov 1, 2009)

Seems like it happens if it idles too long and i put it in gear,and also happens when i pull the boat up off the ramp,or i can make it blink if i hold the brake and throttle up and down 4-5 times,the light for the overdrive light starts to blink and tranny goes into limp mode.

The trans doesnt seem to slip or slam into gear,feels fine but just erratically starts blinkin the o/d light to the point i have to put in park shut it off and start again,and light goes away and operates fine.

I hookd up our snap-on scan tool and code shows p1501 output shaft sensor circuit malfunction,so i changed both tss and oss sensors on tranny with no change.

I really hope the tranny isn't goin out as it drives fine around town and up and down highway,and i pulled the dipstick and doesn't smell like clutches are burnt,and i have around 15k on it since last fluid change.

Im kinda stumped right now and am out of ideas,if anyone has any info i'd appreciate it,Thanks!


----------



## Dawg (Oct 4, 2010)

You might want to check the base of the shifter handle, they were problems with the harness chafing there causing the light to blink.


----------



## hoosierplugger (May 24, 2004)

X2

My 2001 did the same thing. The wiring harness was rubbed bare.



Dawg said:


> You might want to check the base of the shifter handle, they were problems with the harness chafing there causing the light to blink.


Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## *DoubleThreat* (Nov 1, 2009)

*Update*

So i ended up takin it to the ford dealership,and it was actually a combination of problems,first they found a broken/loose connection on tranny also found out my alternator is only puttin out 11.5 volts causing a voltage issue with the sensors,so i guess i will be replacing an alternator this week. Thanks for all the replies


----------



## Super Dave (May 26, 2004)

*DoubleThreat* said:


> So i ended up takin it to the ford dealership,and it was actually a combination of problems,first they found a broken/loose connection on tranny also found out my alternator is only puttin out 11.5 volts causing a voltage issue with the sensors,so i guess i will be replacing an alternator this week. Thanks for all the replies


I would get a voltmeter and check that alternator myself. I don't trust mechanics/dealers anymore.


----------



## Brassnadz (Jun 18, 2007)

*DoubleThreat* said:


> So i ended up takin it to the ford dealership,and it was actually a combination of problems,first they found a broken/loose connection on tranny also found out my alternator is only puttin out 11.5 volts causing a voltage issue with the sensors,so i guess i will be replacing an alternator this week. Thanks for all the replies


Hmmm. Alt sounds fishy to me. Check it yourself, or take it to Autozone and have them check it. Kind of sounds like they are trying to milk you for a new one. Any problems with the truck starting? Takes alot to turn over that engine. Most good batteries, and all working alternators will put out more than 12 volts, some almost 14. If you only have 11.5, and use alot of juice, like the A/C, you wouldnt be able to start your truck very easily. Just a thought...


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

...and if you do need to replace the altenator get the lifetime warranty and expect it to last about a year and a half...they are junk.

Relative to the o.d. light...also check the sensor in the rear end (front drivers side). Pull it and clean the magnetic surface off.


----------

